

Greasemonkey script to remove any bitcoin related articles from HN - cleverjake
http://patrickkettner.com/ybs.user.js
There has been a big influx of bitcoin related news lately. Nothing wrong with that, I am not interested in it.<p>a tweet by @jacobian (https://twitter.com/#!/jacobian/status/69985853354672128) reminded me of http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1085721<p>Changed one word in the script.
======
ericflo
I find this discussion of filtering out bitcoin-related stories particularly
interesting because just a few days ago this video hit the front page:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bu...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eli_pariser_beware_online_filter_bubbles.html)

I'm still not really sure whether I believe that video's thesis, but I
certainly now believe that it's worth thinking about.

~~~
cleverjake
Since this is self imposed, it isnt quite the same issue, no?

I would think this would fall more under the risk of narrowing our world view
with things that are not inline with our own beliefs. That, again, though,
isn't as much of an issue (in my opinion) in this case, because I have looked
into it - I just don't want to look into it more.

------
cleverjake
Edit:I am the poster. I was just explaining the reason it was posted.

There has been a big uptick in bitcoin related articles lately. Nothing wrong
with it - just not my cup of tea.

A recent tweet from @jacobian reminded me of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1085721>

Changed "ipad" to "bitcoin"

All credit goes to Tom Hastjarjanto

------
DrJ
I'm just going to reverse this and make it highlight articles that are
interesting rather than filtering out articles that aren't interesting.

